# Home from agility lesson, feeling kinda bad



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got home from our last agility private lesson before the trials this weekend, and I feel bad. 
As pretty much everyone knows, I have an autoimmune muscle disease (polymyositis) and it's been in a horrible flare recently. I'm having a very hard time even walking much, let alone running. 
So I'm going to have our trainer run him in the trials this weekend and next, but I admit to feeling really guilty about it. 
I've done all the training, and I run him during the lessons. That's how I know I'm just not up to doing a full course in a trial. I might be able to run him in standard, maybe, but for sure not in JWW.
Does it still "count" if someone else runs him, in my own mind? 
But not to turn this into a pity party, I just feel really bad that I'm not able to run him and it feels almost like I'm "cheating". I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb,

It absolutely counts!! When they were trying to find out why I was so sick and my surgical recovery afterwards (ruptured appendix that destroyed a bunch of things; 7 weeks of testing followed by 8 weeks recovery), there was no way I could run my dogs. My friends stepped in and although they didn't Q (running in Excellent) you bet any Q's would have been gladly accepted 

Well, not many were brave enough to take the Caseman in when I wasn't there, they ran Rowdy whether I was there or not! And they had fun.

You just take care of yourself and don't you worry about someone else running your dog.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Barb, you can only do so much and to do what you have done so far with Tito is a testiment to your fortitude. Tito won't hold it against you and neither will any of us. Besides, now you can run the video camera!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww, that sucks! But it definitely still counts!!! Plus, this way you will get to really watch the fruits of your labor. Trust me, its often really inspiring to see how your dog does, even with someone else, because you know YOU did the training to get him there.

Don't be too hard on yourself. And Tito will have a blast all the same.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im sure the person running Tito thinks it an honor to run him for you! You & Tito did the hard part TOGETHER!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been thinking about it and I guess a big part of my problem is that people will think that Tito is only doing a good job (assuming he does, lol) because of who is running him, not because he's a good dog.
He IS a good dog.
Our trainer thinks I might be able to run him in Open, but not novice, because she said in Open the obstacles are closer together and I will have many more opportunities for him to wait while I catch up with him. He's VERY good at sitting on a contact and waiting until I tell him to go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Mary. Yes, I've done 100% of the training with him, which I can handle because we run half the course at a time, and I take a break and sit down if I need to. 
The person who will be running him is one of the original agility judges, has been doing/teaching agility since it began. So people will probably think it's just that SHE's good. 




LibertyME said:


> Im sure the person running Tito thinks it an honor to run him for you! You & Tito did the hard part TOGETHER!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who cares what other people think! Just have them look at the alphabet soup that's at the front and back of his name and they will realize he is a VERY VERY GOOD dog.


----------



## Laurie Falter (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sorry that you are feeling so poorly; I hope you will be doing better soon. Just another voice in the chorus saying that it absolutely does count! Training him to trial-ready was the hard part, and you did that! 

I'll also tell you that when I am watching a team, I evaluate the dog and handler seperately. I've seen plenty of good dogs make it happen even with a mediocre handler, and plenty of dogs who are disasters even with top seasoned handlers. Your good boy will shine through, no matter who runs him.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Barb, no pity party here. I understand.
Due to health reasons my agility career and more unfairly Lucy's agility career came to an end. I felt like you do, it would be "cheating" and not the same if I had someone else run her. We had attained her MX/MXJ but were far from reaching her MACH. So in a way that made it easier.
Now as I look back I realize I was actually being selfish. She likely would have finished her MACH if I had let someone else run her. I have over the last 5 years or so ran her at a trial, 2008 and 2011 GRCA National, and know that my decision to stop was right for me but not for her. Give that some thought before you make your decision.
Funny thing is I know of others who have had someone run their dog(s) for them and never did I think anything bad about. it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Barb, I have been following you and sometimes I am jealous.(I have crohns) When I have a flare I am of no use to anybody, but I have to pull it together for my Mom and then I sleep, sleep and sleep some more. I take pain medication and with the sleep I feel like a new person.
Take care of yourself, your dogs are there to comfort you and snuggle with you (that is the best medicine). You have done an amazing job with them and now it is time for you my GR Friend.
June


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the trial out at Annette's this weekend? What time should he be running? Maybe I'll stop out and check it out.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you can train him so well that another person can run him effectively, that speaks volumes about his quality and your training. I wish you could run with him, but you should be proud to have such a terrific, adaptable dog.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Barb, you can only do so much and to do what you have done so far with Tito is a testiment to your fortitude. Tito won't hold it against you and neither will any of us. Besides, now you can run the video camera!





DNL2448 said:


> Who cares what other people think! Just have them look at the alphabet soup that's at the front and back of his name and they will realize he is a VERY VERY GOOD dog.


What she said. However, I think you should get someone else to run the video camera and you should take in every moment of your beautiful boy running.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> If you can train him so well that another person can run him effectively, that speaks volumes about his quality and your training. I wish you could run with him, but you should be proud to have such a terrific, adaptable dog.


What he said...I can understand the feeling, though!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much guys, I'm sitting here with tears because you guys are so awesome. So many kind words and good thoughts, it means so much to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh June, I'm so sorry to hear you have Crohns. These autoimmune diseases are horrible and I wouldn't wish it on even my worst enemy. Stress seems to make it flare, and I've been under huge stresses this year between my husband's bypass, Toby, my mom, well, you know how it is. And I HAVE to work, there's just no way around it. There have been days that I am crying while walking to the pet hotel because I hurt so bad and am so tired, and the dogs HAVE to be cared for, no matter how I am feeling. I know that you know exactly how I feel. The drugs only help *a little*, and they cause their own sets of problems, especially the steroids. 
But I"m heading way off topic here. Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear you have Crohns, that's horrible.




Bob Dylan said:


> Barb, I have been following you and sometimes I am jealous.(I have crohns) When I have a flare I am of no use to anybody, but I have to pull it together for my Mom and then I sleep, sleep and sleep some more. I take pain medication and with the sleep I feel like a new person.
> Take care of yourself, your dogs are there to comfort you and snuggle with you (that is the best medicine). You have done an amazing job with them and now it is time for you my GR Friend.
> June


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Barb,

Sorry you have having such a hard time health wise. I don't have any thing as serious as you do, but do know in a small part of how you are feeling. These broken ankles have really put a crimp on what I can do with the dogs. The last one has healed, but I still can't walk much with out a considerable amount of pain, I think there probably was some muscle/ligament sprains that is just going to take time to heal. I hope you feel better soon. And I hope that if/when I get a new puppy, maybe I can join you in the spring with maybe some field training. Or at least observe you and Tito. If I can manage to not break something else.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would try not to feel bad, and Tito is talented no matter which way you look at it! I have seen plenty of dogs run by other people, I have also run a few friends dogs myself. I have had other people run my dogs in class before and Barley has run with other people twice. It is really fun watching your dog run with someone else too! 

I understand that you want to run him yourself, but there will be another time for that. I know you will be beaming with pride no matter who is running him, so enjoy!

I am also really sorry you are having a flareup, I cannot even imagine  I hope things settle down soon.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Barb and I had this discussion via email yesterday. I see all my sentiments to her in the email were also put here by those of us who matter. I also told her not to man the camera and find someone else to. I wish I could justify driving six hours to go watch. I would if I could. 

Tito is an exceptional dog and I think anyone who knows anything, will see that right off the bat. The others don't matter. 

I know there are 'cliques' at agility trials. Like in high school, I am pleasant to all, choose to keep my distance from the exceptionally cliquish ones. There are people who tell me my dog did well whose opinion I was grateful for. There were others who needed to keep their mouth shut. Someone once came up to me and asked me why I run Belle she looks like "[email protected]&%"  I told her she can keep her opinions to her self. Mind you this was after Belle got 4th at PNAC. 

Barb don't worry about what ANYONE thinks but Annette. She knows. I can't wait until you post the videos.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately Ann, there are cliques like that everywhere and sometimes they can get pretty nasty. I've had people in breed tell me my dog only won because he had a handler take him in (as did every other dog in the ring, but apparently that escaped them....), I've had someone in obedience say rather nastily, "Oh my, the mighty have fallen" after his first ever NQ, so I guess I'm just bracing myself for it in agility, too.
Of course, there are also some incredibly awesome people. Many times in breed I've had people I didn't know come up to me afterwards and tell me he was by far the best dog in the ring, they were glad he had won. I've had people I don't know come up to me after a good obedience run and congratulate me and hug me! So I guess for every nasty one, there are lots of good ones. 
I will try to get video. There should be several people there I know who can take it, and I don't want to miss his first run by messing with my (cheap, lousy) camera!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

One of my favorite sayings:* illegitimi non carborundum. *"Don't let the b******ds grind you down".

I can't imagine anyone being as rude as some of the comments I have seen people deal with lately. (Ouch that Hurt thread, and Ann and your comments in this thread) Fortunately, if anyone said any of that about me, it wasn't to my face. You can say what you want about me, but diss my dogs, in any way, and you will have one angry momma on your hands.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Forget what other people may or may not think. Those people are not your friends and don't spend a minute more worrying about it. They are not worth the time. Your true friends are those that know how much hard work you have put into your dog and will support you and your decisions--and know what a wonderful dog you have


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> You can say what you want about me, but diss my dogs, in any way, and you will have one angry momma on your hands.


My sentiments EXACTLY!!!!

Like we all have said. Those whose opinions matter, KNOW who the good dogs are. Not always the winners either. 

Too many people have a bug up their butt, and need to get back with reality. 

WE LOVE ALL OUR DOGS AND THEY ARE ALL EXTREMELY SPECIAL!!! Just some of us (Tito) are more special than others. LOL


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Barb,

You have done an amazing job with Tito - I mean just look at all you two have accomplished already and how many venues did you have experience in before you ventured in them with Tito? 

I so agree with the comments that whoever handles Tito must surely consider it an honor; both in handling Tito and in helping you out. 

For anyone who makes snide remarks, suggest they look at the catalogue and mention that both Tito's and your accomplishments speak louder than anything they can say. 

Let your friend handle Tito, and you sit back and enjoy. You've earned it and you deserve it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys are just THE BEST


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Let your friend handle Tito, and you sit back and enjoy. You've earned it and you deserve it!


YES YES YES!!!! Exactly! and then post a video so we can all have something to aspire to


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hooooo boy, the pressure is on now for him to do well!!!

Annette ran him in training a couple of times this week and last, to see how he works for her. She's an awesome handler, but they clearly aren't used to each other. He took down a couple of bars with her because they need to "learn" each other. 
If he doesn't take down any bars, he should do just fine. He doesn't normally take them down, he's a good jumper, so we'll see.

I don't think my video camera will work inside the building, it's too cheap (the camera, not the building) but I should be able to get the JWW course which is outside.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and he has NEVER run a JWW course. EVER. 
Annette says he'll be fine.
SHEESH.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would not worry about not running a JWW course, he will be fine! Even if a few bars come down no biggie! Either way it is going to be a blast, looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so excited for you!! :leapfrog:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks Mary. Yes, I've done 100% of the training with him, which I can handle because we run half the course at a time, and I take a break and sit down if I need to.
> The person who will be running him is one of the original agility judges, has been doing/teaching agility since it began. So people will probably think it's just that SHE's good.


You dog will be having fun. Isn't that what matters?

You and Tito don't have anything to prove to anyone.

Play the game because it's fun. If he'll have FUN running with someone else, let that person handle him. If that's not fun for Tito, forfeit the entry and wait until you're feeling better and can run him yourself. (Even in Nov, you can train for distance work so as not to have to run.)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing about Tito....he will "work" for anyone, and have a grand time doing it. He truly doesn't give a hoot who is on the other end of the leash, so to speak, be it in breed, obedience, agility, or field. 
He had a blast running with Annette yesterday, if I have to be honest, he'd rather run with her because she's FAST and he has more fun if he doesn't have to keep checking in to see where I am and what to do next.


----------

